# BO trimming my horse's hooves?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Since he didn't catch on to your subtle hint, a not-so-subtle hint might be the only other option. Maybe just flat out tell him that your farrier is working on some things with your gelding's feet and you would appreciate him not messing with them so as not to undo your farrier's work.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If saying outright that your regular farrier is working on stuff doesn't work, just move. Not worth sticking around at a place where you don't know if your horse will be sound the next time you go to ride because of the BO's actions. JMO of course. I'd move without even telling the BO not to touch your horse's hooves again, because you did ask them not to, and you WERE ignored, but that's me, and I tend to over-react a little.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Does your boarding contract include anything about only the BO doing trims or not allowing outside farriers?

What reason does the barn owner give for just doing your horse's feet?




I most certainly would not go for subtle if someone was trimming my horse's feet to the point that he is not sound.

Simply tell him that you appreciate him making the effort but you will have to ask that he not trim Dobbin anymore.
I would leave it at that.
If he asks why simply say that you prefer using your farrier.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I would not appreciate that either...

And it's pretty presumptive of him to just go ahead and do that without checking with you first. Makes me wonder what ELSE he is doing without checking with you first?

I think I would be looking into a new place to board...


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Daisy25 said:


> Yeah, I would not appreciate that either...
> 
> And it's pretty presumptive of him to just go ahead and do that without checking with you first. Makes me wonder what ELSE he is doing without checking with you first?
> 
> I think I would be looking into a new place to board...


This!! I wouldn't be staying anywhere that the owner, employees, other boarders, etc thought they could do anything with my horse when I'm not there and without my permission...


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

My horse is still healing from an injury resulting from the poor decision-making of a prior BO. She is a crazy woman with a horrendous reputation in the local horse community and Hugo suffered for it. I only wish there had been an Angie's List for boarding stables.

Bottom line? NOTHING is done to Hugo unless I'm there. Period. The good news is our present barn is a paradise and boundaries are very much respected.

I don't mince words where my boys are concerned, be they two legged or four legged, human, dog or horse. Polite and direct is your best bet.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow.... talk about overstepping the bounds!!!

Obviously the BO does respect you or he would NEVER have done that.

Time to move.

JMO


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We have no idea what the contract the OP signed says. Maybe the BO is not over stepping their bounds at all.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

To answer questions- 
Sounds bad, but no contract. When I moved in he told me I was welcome to have my regular farrier come by.
There's a potential that he's trimming other horse's hooves, I don't know. They run on a 70 acre pasture, I'm not going to bother myself walking around and checking to see how they've been trimmed (it's pretty distinctive- rough, sloppy).
I really don't want to move because in every other way, it's awesome.
I like smrobs idea of telling him that my farrier is 'working on something.' That might do the trick!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I see no reason to lie to him.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

"Although I appreciate the thought, I would prefer that only my farrier trim my horse's hooves from now on. If you notice his hooves looking a little overgrown, then please, let me know, but do not take it upon yourself to do the trimming yourself again. Thank you."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Courtney said:


> "Although I appreciate the thought, I would prefer that only my farrier trim my horse's hooves from now on. If you notice his hooves looking a little overgrown, then please, let me know, but do not take it upon yourself to do the trimming yourself again. Thank you."


Yes, perfect.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I see no reason to lie to him.


Exactly, then he may start asking questions and the lie just gets bigger. Just say you are using your farrier and he is not to do it again. If he has a concern about your horse then he can discuss it with you.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, Courtney and all. I'll try to pull him in to conversation next time I run in to him.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If someone had done that to my horse 'polite' would not be part of the conversation.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would FREAK and be finding a new barn as soon as I could.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I did end up switching stables, in part due to this but I had other reasons more predominant.

...and my horse just came sound today, after all this time. Yeesh.


----------

